
Reading Kafka Improves Learning - fogus
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/09/090915174455.htm
======
prat
I like the hypothesis but I was expecting a better description of the
experimental design. What kind of patterns were found by people who read Kafka
that were missed by others. Were the subjects tested before reading - it
doesn't say so. I guess the research paper might answer that.

But its interesting to know that there is a heightened sense of pattern
recognition in those that are exposed to the unexpected. It seems to hint that
this might be an evolutionary characteristic in humans that compensates for
one having been through survival struggles in life.

